# Food Safety News Thu 4/9/2020



## daveomak.fs (Apr 9, 2020)

Food Safety News
Thu 4/9/2020 4:01 AM











Email not displaying properly?  View it in your browser. 





















* Dutch Salmonella illnesses linked to Brazilian poultry*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 09, 2020 12:06 am Chicken meat from Brazil is being investigated as the source of Salmonella illnesses in the Netherlands. Between the end of 2019 and mid-February 2020, the National Institute for Public Health and the Environment (RIVM) identified a cluster of six Salmonella Virchow infections distributed across the country using whole genome sequencing (WGS) but no epidemiological link...  Continue Reading


* Federal court in California will hear oral arguments in USDA motion to dismiss swine lawsuit*
By Dan Flynn on Apr 09, 2020 12:05 am The USDA by April 15 will ask a federal court in California to dismiss a second lawsuit filed to overturn the Food Safety and Inspection Service’s (FSIS’s) new inspection system for market hogs. USDA earlier asked a federal court in Minnesota to toss a similar civil action. In Minnesota, a judge stripped down a lawsuit...  Continue Reading


* Foodwatch concerned about interim EU rules during Coronavirus*
By News Desk on Apr 09, 2020 12:02 am A consumer group has called on the European Commission to ensure that food safety and consumer protection are not compromised during the coronavirus pandemic. Foodwatch has written to Stella Kyriakides, the European Commissioner for Health and Food Safety, to express concern about a regulation adopting temporary measures to tackle disruption in the control systems of...  Continue Reading

* Additional mushrooms recalled in relation to outbreak of Listeria*
By News Desk on Apr 08, 2020 04:56 pm The FDA now warns against the third brand of imported enoki mushrooms under recall because of links to a Listeria outbreak that has sickened dozens. “Consumers should not eat and should check their refrigerators and throw away any recalled enoki mushrooms from Sun Hong Foods, Inc., Guan’s Mushroom Co., and H&C Food, Inc. because they...  Continue Reading


----------

